# sRaw files to DNG



## mdav (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi
 before I upgrade to LR4 I was wondering if anyone has done the sRaw to DNG conversion? Does the file size still increase as per LR3?
Thanks
Mark


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Mar 24, 2012)

Mark,

I don't have a camera that produces sRaw files, so I can't tell you. Why don't you download the LR4 trial and do the experiment yourself? It won't cost you anything, and if you create a new, tiny catalogue with just a couple of sRaws in it, you won't have to spend any time waiting for your LR3 catalogue to convert.

Hal


----------



## clee01l (Mar 24, 2012)

IIRC, sRAW is another proprietary RAW format from Canon that is more compressed than CR2.  New in LR4 is a lossy compressed DNG format. Perhaps this will give you comparable compressed files similar in size to sRAW.  For me, I fail to see any benefit in compressed master files either lossless or lossy.  (And I've never seen a compelling argument that compressed RAW file formats are truly lossless.)

It would be helpful if you would complete your user profile. Then others would not need to guess that the sRAW is a Canon format


----------



## mdav (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks for the comments.
I find that using a sRAW instead of a RAW file size setting a good compromise for time lapse projects where 1000s of images are shot-as a good payoff between speed of buffering ( smaller file size) and post production -the ability to process and tweak the raw file rather than using jpeg.Other than that i agree with Cletus in compressing master files.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 25, 2012)

sRAW to standard DNG is still bigger, because it has to go to linear DNG.  sRAW to Lossy DNG is smaller as high quality JPEG compression is applied.

The alternative is to shoot full size raw and convert to Lossy DNG.  You don't get the smaller file size in the camera, but the result is better - full res file with all pixels, compressed down to a file size smaller than a 1/4 size sRAW file.


----------



## mdav (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks Victoria


----------

